# Wandy Sig.



## Pearce (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey guys,

I finally got Photoshop onto my system and after being away from the program for almost 4 years I decided to have a play around again.










It's not great but if anyone wants a sig thats a bit different then i'd always be happy to oblige.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I tried to do the same effect with a Werdum sig with the Brazillian flag in the background, sure is a bitch trying to find a decent picture of the Brazilian flag to work with eh? You should check out the Signature of the week (SOTW) graphics competitions we have.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

This is not bad, I like the contrast of colors. Keep up the good work brother!


----------



## Pearce (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the kind feedback guys .

I actually started a Sig for this week's SOTW contest but I never got to finish it due to a couple of essays I had to write .

Next week guys, next week!


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Good work Fella. I will be looking for a new sig soon (although I do still like the one you did Toxic) and I pay points and rep. Keep an eye out for my request.


----------

